# Video – Please check my form.



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like to get some feedback on my form. I don’t shoot bad just looking to get better. If you need any pictures let me know and I will get some taken. Thanks for any help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAy7Ufu4lZw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNTtdBA073c


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

On a couple of shots, you reached full draw, paused and then moved your draw elbow back. What's that about?

Allen


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Didn't draw a bow back for about 3 months and just started back. The elbow was moved after I got to full draw because I thought is was a little too far forward when I came to full draw. I then tried to reset my elbow then continue with the shot.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Most of what you are doing is pretty good. A couple of things:

- Draw to full draw in one smooth continuous motion. Bring the bow string to your face, not your face to the bow string, be on the X as soon as you draw, be aligned and don't wiggle into position. It wastes time and energy. 

- Maintain the tension of holding in your back. Your arms, hands, shoulders etc are just hooks and levers. When your bow hits the letoff, keep the tension in your back. Relaxing the back muscles at this point is one of the things that causes unsteadiness.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

looks like to me your pulling to many lbs.knowing you have a [high elbow im guessing] when your moving it around. i very seldom worry about a high elbow unless the main [T] is off. the mind should not worry about form, if its not correct............ let it down and start over. then do it right.if its not a perfect arrow dont shoot it...


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

You shoot with an open bow hand and then when the release goes off you grab your bow, think about using a bow sling or a finger sling and trust the sling to catch the bow after the shot. Bow arm and bow hand looks good. Try to tuck the fingers in instead of pointing them out, this will stop the urge to "grab" the bow. As well, I can't tell from the video whether your release hand is anchored into your jaw bone or not, if it is...good, if not....it should be, as well keep your nose on the string, as AREAD said above string to the nose not nose to the string. Hope this helps.


----------

